# Blacks In Jefferson County, OH



## mushstang (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 13 Blacks on top of hill nowhere else must be warmer on top for them to pop. Not ready to pick yet give them 4 more days


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

found 37 greys and yellows in irondale area yesterday some as big as a beer can under dead elm 30 feet off the road a little bit up the hillside its on now


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

13 more beer can size yellows from same tree today

anyone finding any in the creek bottoms yet under sycamores?


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

found 1 midsize grey on the other hillside yesterday on the 6th we are getting a small bit of drizzle rain here atm i hope it turns into a nice rain


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

whats up from jefferson county good luck this year to everyone


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

may 1rst found 3 greys 1 half free may 7th 25 yellows looks like the next 7 days will be prime hunting in jefferson county


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

35 more yellows today


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

62 blondes today i cant figure out how to post pics


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------

